# NEW & Unpainted Vostroyan - Anything and everything



## Warhammuhrox (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I am parting with my Vostroyans. If anyone wants a specific model just post it here-- I have at least one of everything pretty much, including heavy weps. If anyone wants my entire army that is also possible. I have about 400-500 points in Vostroyans and a Leman Russ beautifully painted with custom features. I have one figure that is pro painted, and one figure that is painted pretty well.

Just tell me what you want-- details or models. As a fellow hobbyist I look forward to your offers,

Warhammuhrox


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I would be interested in them. Do you have pictures? Are you looking for anything in particular? I have a lot of guard, some orks, some orcs, and some other bits and bobs as well.


----------



## Warhammuhrox (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Cadian,

I'm only interested in Paypal at this point but will give fair prices,
I can take pictures if you want specifics, but all are mint just attached to the base, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

do you have any vostroyan first borns as i have been trying to get my hands on some


----------



## Warhammuhrox (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I have a lot of Firstborns, just give me specifics.

PM me with your AIM/MSN-- that goes to all interested.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Could you post a list of what models you have and, if possible, some pictures of any of the painted ones? Thanks!


----------



## Warhammuhrox (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got every model, just spell it out what you need.


----------



## Major Downer (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello Sir,

I don't supose you have any Vostroyans Left do you?

If so im looking for a sqaud of ten with a sgt and a flamer? Could you PM me the picture of the Pro painted one please?

Many Thanks

Major Downer


----------

